# What do I have?



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

I am starting this new thread based on what "Coach" said over in Intros...

_He sounds like he could be an American Bully based on the predicted size. It's all confusing but the breed is still registered with ADBA which is for American pit bull terriers....when looking at the bloodlines he most likely is an Ambully which stemmed from AmStaffs and APBTs way way way back in the peds... See if you can get him ABKC registered, he could be an XL Ambully _

If said dog did stem from those Am Staf x APBT crosses (is bred down from those crosses which continued to be registered ADBA for several generations), is said dog NOW "most likely" an "American Bully"?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes depending on the bloodlines he could have himself an American Bully, American Bully mix, Amstaff mix, APBT mix, Pitterstaff...or any mix really! Scatterbred....to create the American Bully other breeds were crossed in. They were not created simply using AmStaffs/APBTs

But typically if he is still only ADBA and not even UKC a lot of paper hanging has been going on most likely. 

Not even sure what your question is.... Because people began just breeding and cross breeding and hanging papers that is why you could have a total mutt be registered. That is why it's important to trust your breeder, and the breeder before him, yada yada...

The bloodlines tell you what breed or mix of breeds you have , at least on paper.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

That's an open debate but most say no. You have to have bully bloodlines to have a bully other wise u have a mutt.

6 of one half dozen of another if u ask me....


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> The bloodlines tell you what breed or mix of breeds you have , at least on paper.


What are "bully bloodlines"?


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Carla Restivo said:


> What are "bully bloodlines"?


Bloodlines of dogs who are American Bullies (gotti, etc.)


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Carla Restivo said:


> What are "bully bloodlines"?


the lines in the dirt after a 22lr to the head!

opps. sorry but could'nt resist that lol.


----------



## hwm (Mar 22, 2014)

You have a best friend and a buddy, I try not put put much stock in pedigrees it's up to the handler's communication and the dog on what transpires . I used to hunt with beagle hounds and none of them had a pedigree but they could sure put the moves on some that did Spend time and effort with it and enjoy what you got


----------

